# Dutch Babies!



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 10, 2010)

Mimzy kindled this morning to Sam, two of my blue dutch, Mimzy's mother Amita should kindle in a week for two Dutch litters at the same time

One baby looks decent, three are deffinently mismarks. 









Hopefully the nice marked one is a buck so I'll keep that one and possibly move the mother on and retire the father since he still only has one testicle. The lack of the other testicle is the probable cause to the small litter. Nest box was checked to others and nothing. I will post more pictures as they grow up and then some of Amita's litter when she has hers. 






This is a picture of Sam from before I left NY, he's the rusty Blue dutch that I'm fighting with right now.






This is mommy, Mimzy. Yes she's not posed correctly here she wasn't in the mood that day to pose. Again another older picture, this one is from the winter.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 10, 2010)

soooooooooooo....when I'm ready for a Dutch, I know who to call, yes?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats. Thats what I liked about dutch. You can definately tell mismarks from correct very fast. The one does look like it has a nice blaze and pretty even cheeks paired with a nice saddle. Though the wrinkles make me wonder lol

Cute babies


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 11, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, what cuties!


----------



## redthunderrabbits (Aug 14, 2010)

I like them as well!!


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

Do they have fur yet?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, fur now, I will get new pcitures tomorrow!!


----------



## Jaded (Aug 15, 2010)

Need updated pics


----------



## cheryl (Aug 15, 2010)

Aww just look at dem babies..so cute!


----------



## mewlingcricket (Aug 15, 2010)

such sweeties


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 15, 2010)

As promised!!!! LOL. They have been such darlings, not caring much for the heat, but it has settled mommy down quite a bit. She was my growler and would jump my hand ever since she lost that last litter due to the cold. Amita's starting to nest build now though, couple of days!!!


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 15, 2010)

They have fur!!! SO cute!!!!!!!! Are you keeping any?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 15, 2010)

I"m not sure, depending on buck/doe. There's two that I'm looking at but it will depend on if they are bucks or if they are does.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, Sam is now been culled from my breeding stock. I don't know why he got smutty he's never been that way before, also none of his previous children ever were either, but at least this litter with Mimzy they all got smutty. These are the two showable babies, buck on the left, doe on the right. 






Here's the doe again. I'm hoping their smutty color comes out when they shed their baby coats. I Do LOVE this little girls markings. 






And this is severally lacking the update. These are Amita's babies to Sam, born 8-19-2010. The one to the left is the ony mismark that's nonshowable, the others I haven't gone through completely to see how they are. So out of 9 babies from Sam, 6 babies are showable so long as their baby coats shed out the smutty color.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Aug 30, 2010)

so cute! congrats!


----------



## Jaded (Aug 30, 2010)

Cuteness!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2010)

just love Dutchies.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 6, 2010)

These are Mimzy x Sam Babies. THe first one is the nicely marked doe, her name is Kylie and I'm keeping her! LOL. 

Stops aren't perfect.











Undercut has a little bit of of a wave, but it's straightening out more as she grows.






She already will sit in pose for me. I love her body.






Top View






A little diviation in her blaze.

The Buck if he doesn't sell before the October 30th show in Shepardsville, he'll be shown there:






Nicer stops than his sister above



Actually has a nice undercut too. This is the first litter of dutchies that actually none(of the showable babies) with drags in their undercuts!






Also nicer undercut than his sister.

he's got a nice clean neck, his blaze actually goes all the way through, very nice and neat.













Not so sure on his his body, nice and short. Still learning to sit and pose.

Mismarked Buck:






I haven't been teaching them to pose nearly as much as Kylie and her brother.

Mismark Doe:

Her saddle actually goes sideways on her other side.






Again, haven't been teaching her to pose either. She's just a sweetie.



I will be starting to teach Amita's to pose shortly. Amita's are 3 bucks, 2 does. Pictures of them next weekend!!


----------



## redthunderrabbits (Sep 9, 2010)

Do you have anything that will throw chcolate? I need a chcolate!! :O)


----------



## redthunderrabbits (Sep 9, 2010)

Im Jelous Kylie is waay better looking then Rachel!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Sep 9, 2010)

Colby can throw chocolate but I'v got nothing else with Chocolate in it. Rachel's a big 'ole pet and tort brood doe, kylie's not proven for show or breeding yet. I can try Colby to Rachel and see if I get chocolates, but I can't garantee that they won't throw all tort.


----------

